# 750 FMSe roof drains



## StormyWX

Went up on the roof of our van the other day and gave it a good clean. In doing so I found that there were two round holes in the rear corners. I assumed these were drain holes as water would have no other way to run off the roof. On closer inspection I found that they had been filled with silicon sealer. Any idea why that might be?

Archie


----------



## raynipper

I guess Archie,
Unbung em and see where the water ends up.

Ray.


----------



## shingi

Perhaps best not to "un-bung" it too eagerly in case the water finishes up inside the van ! Surely the roof is flat at this point and any water on the roof simply runs straight off?
Could it be that maybe some accessory was fixed there at some time in the past by a previous owner?


----------



## raynipper

No, they are drains Shingi.
I have em and when I wash the roof due to the shape of the moulding you would collect gallons up there. Mine drain away very rapidly.

Ray.


----------



## shingi

Learn something every day Ray!
What year is yours? My 750 roof is flat, no drains, no puddles. Mick


----------



## raynipper

Mine is a 2000 Mick.
The roof at the rear is contoured to accentuate the fin like appearance.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Here...........


----------



## raynipper

Here again


----------



## StormyWX

Yes, there is quite a pronounced lip around the inside edge of the "spoiler" so a lot of water gathers there. Not a problem at the moment as we are in Spain but will be when we return to UK.

I checked out the underside of the van where the drains should come out. On one side there is about three inches of 1/2" flexible pipe. On the other is a great lump of expanded foam insulation material which looks like it has completely covered the pipe. More investigation will be required before I do any unblocking.

Thanks for your input.

Archie


----------



## StormyWX

Nice picture, Ray. Our van is a 2000 also and identical to yours.


----------



## shingi

Mine's one of the last of the x244's and I haven't got that "go faster Formula 1 wing" ., and presume Hobby must have modified that rear protrusion at some point.........perhaps to do away with the need for a drain hole !!!!! ccasion5:


----------



## torerobulldog

The roof drain screws to a plastic funnel which in turn connects the the drainpipe. I am just fitting a new shower mixer and have just discovered the whole set up above the shower room ceiling. My guess is that the plastic funnel has broken away from the screw that secures it to the roof drain (as mine just has!) and someone has sealed the whole thing rather than fit a new drain. I'm going to silicone the plastic funnel to the underside of the drain and see if that holds. If not I shall seal the whole thing as yours has been until I can find a new drain/funnel fitting.


----------



## 747

The OP asked why the 2 holes had been filled with a sealer. I seem to remember vaguely that water dripping off the roof on some vans caused noise when it hit the lower bodywork (bumper etc.). Rather than be kept awake on a wet night, they blocked the drain.

Apologies if this did not apply to the Hobby (old age is a curse). :frown2:


----------



## raynipper

I would guess 747 that rain on the rooflights will be far louder than drips off or onto the bumpers.

Ray.


----------



## 747

raynipper said:


> I would guess 747 that rain on the rooflights will be far louder than drips off or onto the bumpers.
> 
> Ray.


Probably correct Ray. But I am talking about the intermittent loud drip after the rain has ceased. The kind that breaks the silence and you cannot sleep because you are waiting for the next one to drop.

I have had my sleep disturbed this week by drips from the Status TV aerial. It has the long mast and is fully extended at the moment. At first I thought we had a leak because I could hear it over the light rain. It turns out to be drips off the aerial on to the roof.


----------



## raynipper

747 said:


> Probably correct Ray. But I am talking about the intermittent loud drip .


I thought he was in Germany.??

Ray.


----------



## 747

raynipper said:


> I thought he was in Germany.??
> 
> Ray.


He is not intermittent but he is a drip. >

He is my mate anyway so I have to stick up for him. :wink2:


----------



## Highwater

Hi, I've also just discovered this after water poured in through the bathroom roof. The white plastic drain has broken away from the pipe. Any ideas where I can buy a new drain part?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi and welcome to MHF, can't help on this but bump you up


----------



## raynipper

Can we have a picture to see what we are talking about? Like this.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks like a very bad design solution to a style problem which could have been avoided.

A hole each side on the roof so it leaked down the back wall would have been much better, than running it inside the van.

We were parked next to one at Lincoln and I did wonder how the roof would shed it's water at the time.


----------



## raynipper

My drains have been OK now for 16 years Kev. It was the shower valve I was accessing with the ceiling down.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was referring to what torerobulldog has said Ray.


----------



## Mikei2845

Mines a 1998 Hobby 750 and the circular holes are filled in. It doesn't look like they've ever been open?


----------



## raynipper

Yes Mikei, makes you wonder if the previous owner had problems and just sealed em up. 
I guess you must remember to park nose down to drain the roof.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Couldn't a hole be drilled so water flowed down the back instead?


----------

